# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Ας βοηθησει καποιος βρε παιδια!!!!Χρειαζομαι τη γνωμη σας!!!!

## jule

Καλησπερα σας
Ολα στη ζωη μου πηγαιναν αρκετα καλα εως τωρα(30 ειμαι) μεχρι τη στιγμη που ο πρωη αντρας μου μου ειπε να χωρισουμε.Πριν 2,5 χρονια αυτο.Εμεινα ολομοναχη με ενα παιδι 2,5 ετων τοτε και γεματη δυναμη κ αισιοδοξια αρχισα να προσπαθω να βαλω τη ζωη μου σε μια ταξη.Με πολλες δυσκολιες και στεναχωριες και αγχος εν μερει τα ειχα καταφερει.Να αναφερω οτι το τελευταιο χρονο ειχα τοποθετηθει σε θεση με μεγαλη ευθυνη και πααααρα πολυ ψυχολογικη και οικονομικη κουραση(στον τομεα των οικονομικων).
Ολα πηγαιναν σχεδον τελεια ωσπου καλοκαιρι του 2015 η μητερα εκανε αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας με τραγικο τροπο.Εχασα τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου.Νοσληλευτηκε για 2 μηνες σε ψυχιατρικη κλινικη,την επισκεφτομουν καθε μερα κ τη φροντιζα,την ενθαρυνα και της ελεγα ολα θα πανε καλα μαμα μου μην φοβασαι.Ημουν δυνατη και αισιοδοξη.Απο την ημερα που βγηκε απο τη κλινικη και μετα ειμαι εγω ενα ρακος.Συνεπεσε με κλεισιμο οικονομικου ετους Νοεμβριο-Δεκεμβριο,επισης συνεπεσε ο ανθρωπος που μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη ηταν πλαι μου κ με στηριζε λογω δικων του προβληματων να μην μπορει να ειναι κοντα μου,ουσιαστικα εμεινα μονη και πελαγωμενη.Παθαινω κριση αγχους πρωτη φορα αρχες δεκεμβρη.Οταν το επαθα φωναζα ετσι ξεκινησε κ η μανα μου ετσι ξεκινησε κ η μανα μου,μετα ργοτερα με τοσο σκασιμο που περασα αρχισε να μου κοβεται σταδιακα η ορεξη,μεσα μου η ιδια σκεψη,και η μαμα μου δεν ετρωγε.Και ηρθε σιγα σιγα και το οικειοποιηθηκα.Εβλεπα εφιαλτες με κομμενες φλεβες,μου περναγαν σκηνες που εγω εκανα το ιδιο και ουρλαιζα απο το φοβο,δεν επιανα ξυραφακι να ξυριστω γιατι φοβομουν μην σκεφτω παλι τετοια.Καθε φορα που ασυναισθητα μου περναγε μια τετοια κακη σκεψη απο το μυαλο εβαζα τα κλαματα και ετρεμα απο το φοβο μου?Χρηστε μου τι σκεψεις ειναι αυτες?Γιατι?Εγω αγαπω τη ζωη και θελω να μεγαλωσω το παιδακι μου με αγαπη κ ηρεμια.Καταντησα ζωντανη-νεκρη με ενα μονιμο βαρος μεσα μου,ενα μονιμο φοβο μεσα μου,ενα κενο μεσα μου πολλες φορες.Το Γεναρη που μας περασε πηρα την αποφαση να ζητησω την συμβουλη ενος ειδικου.Αμεσως με καθυσηχασε οτι ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο να βιωνεις ολα αυτα.Μετατραυματικο στρες δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου....Τ κατανοω και ειμαι ηδη παααααρα πολυ καλυτερα με ψυχοεθραπεια και μονο.ΑΠλα υπαρχουν μερες που ειμαι πολυ χαλια.Με πιανουν τρεμουλα,κλαιω συνεχως,φοβαμαι μην χαθει η λογικη μου καποια στιγμη κ οι σκεψεις μου γινουν πραξη.Φοβαμαι τις σκεψεις μου.Ειναι βασανιστικα ολα αυτα!!!Σας παρακαλω,οποιος-α εχει παρομοια εμπειρια ας με βοηθησει καπως.Κατι μπορει να ξερει παραπανω.Ευχαριστω

----------


## jule

Παιδια σας παρακαλω οσοι διαβαζετε την εμπειρια μου γραψτε κατι.Χρειαζομαι τη γνωμη σας η καποια παρομοια εμπειρια αν εχει καποιος-α

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλησπέρα, δεν εχω παρόμοια εμπειρια και δεν ξερω κάτι παραπάνω.σιγουρα πέρασες χοντρο πακέτο και μπράβο σου που το αντιμετωπισες και πήγες σε γιατρο... βημα βημα θα ισορροπήσεις..καποιες σκιές θα ερχονται, σαν κύμα..και καθε φορα η διαρκεια τους θα ειναι μικροτερη και μικροτερη... κουραγιο κοριτσι μου, μην το βαζεις κατω!

----------


## pavlina

> Παιδια σας παρακαλω οσοι διαβαζετε την εμπειρια μου γραψτε κατι.Χρειαζομαι τη γνωμη σας η καποια παρομοια εμπειρια αν εχει καποιος-α


Καποιες φορες η ζωη jule μας τα φερνει αναποδα πρεπει να σταθουμε στα ποδια μαε και να συνεχιζουμε...τωρα εγω δεν ξερω απο πανικο να σε συμβουλεψω εχω διπολικη διατ ρπειδη σου ετυχαν πολλα θα προτεινα εναν καλο ψυχιατρο

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Καποιες φορες η ζωη jule μας τα φερνει αναποδα πρεπει να σταθουμε στα ποδια μαε και να συνεχιζουμε...τωρα εγω δεν ξερω απο πανικο να σε συμβουλεψω εχω διπολικη διατ ρπειδη σου ετυχαν πολλα θα προτεινα εναν καλο ψυχιατρο


Καλημέρα.
Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι χρειάζεσαι μια αγκαλιά κι όχι ψυχίατρο.

Ακριβώς,οι σκέψεις είναι που κάνουν την ζημιά.Δεν σε αφήνουν να σκεφτείς λογικά,να σκεφτείς το τώρα.

Όσον αφορά αυτά που λές pavlina δεν συμφωνώ.Η ζωή ''κάνει κύκλους'' και όλοι μας θα περάσουμε από μία κατάσταση,άμεσα ή έμμεσα.Το θέμα μας είναι ο τρόπος που διαχειριζόμαστε εμείς τις καταστάσεις και το πόσο αυτές μας επηρεάζουν.Είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα αυτό.Δυστυχώς όμως όταν δεν έχεις κάποιον να σε ''φρενάρει'' εσένα και τις σκέψεις σου,τα πράγματα πηγαίνουν σε πιο δύσκολα σημεία.

----------


## anxious4ever

πρωτα απο ολα...ψυχραιμια..πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουμε ολα αυτα που περιγραφεια..εχεις αγχωδη διαταραχη κ ειναι λογικο μετα απο οσα περασες..συμβουλεψου εναν καλο γιατρο ..εννοω ψυχιατρο να σε βοηθησει..συνηθως δινουν αντικταθλιπτικο κ ολα ειναι παρελθον..ολα θα πανε καλα..εγω παιρνω το αντικαταθλιπτικο μου κ εχω μια φυσιολογικοτατη ζωη..αν θες μπορεις να το συνδυασεις κ με ψυχοθεραπεια..σιγουρα ομως ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν πρεπει να αφησεις...

----------


## jule

> Καποιες φορες η ζωη jule μας τα φερνει αναποδα πρεπει να σταθουμε στα ποδια μαε και να συνεχιζουμε...τωρα εγω δεν ξερω απο πανικο να σε συμβουλεψω εχω διπολικη διατ ρπειδη σου ετυχαν πολλα θα προτεινα εναν καλο ψυχιατρο


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου.Εχω ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια και εχω ηδη κανει 5 συνεδριες.Δεν μου εχει συνταγογραφησει,απλα οταν εμφανιζονται τα συμπτωματα σε μεγαλη ενταση περνω το ζαναξ 0,25.
Εχω δει διαφορα μεγαλη απ οταν ξεκινησα.πλεον εχω επανελθει στη καθημερινοτητα μου και στις ασχολιες μου κατι που δεν ισχυει πριν 2 μηνες,απλα χτες με επιασε παλι σε εντονο βαθμο.Τρομαξα,εκλαιγα σα μικρο παιδι,παλι οι ιδιες βασανιστικες σκεψεις και μετα ντομινο δε θελω να ειμαι ετσι,θελω να γινω καλα....
Παντως σημερα καθισα σπιτι για ξεκοουραση,κοιμηθηκα αρκετα και νιωθω τελεια....

----------


## jule

> πρωτα απο ολα...ψυχραιμια..πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουμε ολα αυτα που περιγραφεια..εχεις αγχωδη διαταραχη κ ειναι λογικο μετα απο οσα περασες..συμβουλεψου εναν καλο γιατρο ..εννοω ψυχιατρο να σε βοηθησει..συνηθως δινουν αντικταθλιπτικο κ ολα ειναι παρελθον..ολα θα πανε καλα..εγω παιρνω το αντικαταθλιπτικο μου κ εχω μια φυσιολογικοτατη ζωη..αν θες μπορεις να το συνδυασεις κ με ψυχοθεραπεια..σιγουρα ομως ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν πρεπει να αφησεις...


Απευνθηθηκα σε ειδικο κ ξεκινησαμε ψυχοθεραπεια.Τωρα γιατι δε ξερω?Εγω οταν πρωτο πηγα που ημουν πολυ απογοητευμενη του ευθεως δεν εχω θεμα να μου δωσεις κατι να με βοηθησει.Μου ειπε δε χρειαζεται,τι να πω?

----------


## jule

> Καλημέρα.
> Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα ότι χρειάζεσαι μια αγκαλιά κι όχι ψυχίατρο.
> 
> Ακριβώς,οι σκέψεις είναι που κάνουν την ζημιά.Δεν σε αφήνουν να σκεφτείς λογικά,να σκεφτείς το τώρα.
> 
> Όσον αφορά αυτά που λές pavlina δεν συμφωνώ.Η ζωή ''κάνει κύκλους'' και όλοι μας θα περάσουμε από μία κατάσταση,άμεσα ή έμμεσα.Το θέμα μας είναι ο τρόπος που διαχειριζόμαστε εμείς τις καταστάσεις και το πόσο αυτές μας επηρεάζουν.Είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα αυτό.Δυστυχώς όμως όταν δεν έχεις κάποιον να σε ''φρενάρει'' εσένα και τις σκέψεις σου,τα πράγματα πηγαίνουν σε πιο δύσκολα σημεία.




Συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι χρειαζομαι εναν ανθρωπο κοντα μου αυτη τη δυσκολη περιοδο.Απλα δεν μπορει καποιος να ειναι κοντα μου.Εχω μια καλη φιλη που μενουμε εδω στη πολυκατοικια που την εχω σα μαμα μου.Ειναι ασχημο πραγμα να μην εχεις στηριξη και οικογενεια πισω σου.Εγω ειμαι σε τετοια κατασταση.Εχω το παιδακι μου και δοξαζω το θεο!!

----------


## jule

> καλησπέρα, δεν εχω παρόμοια εμπειρια και δεν ξερω κάτι παραπάνω.σιγουρα πέρασες χοντρο πακέτο και μπράβο σου που το αντιμετωπισες και πήγες σε γιατρο... βημα βημα θα ισορροπήσεις..καποιες σκιές θα ερχονται, σαν κύμα..και καθε φορα η διαρκεια τους θα ειναι μικροτερη και μικροτερη... κουραγιο κοριτσι μου, μην το βαζεις κατω!


Ευχαριστωω παρα πολυ για το κουραγιο

----------


## jule

Boom εχω παει σε ψυχιατρο και κανω ψυχοθεραπεια.Εχω βοηθηθει παρα πολυ.Απλα εχτες επαθα κριση με ολα τα αρχικα συμπτωματα και ηταν πολυ εντονο ολο αυτο...Γι αυτο πηρα κ την αποφαση να γραψω την εμπειρια μου εδω σ αυτο το φορουμ.Δε μου εδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικο παρολο που του ζητησα αν απαιτηθει να μου προτεινει καποιο απλα μου ειπε οταν θα ερχονται ολα αυτα να περνω ενα ζαναξακι των 0,25

----------


## jule

> πρωτα απο ολα...ψυχραιμια..πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουμε ολα αυτα που περιγραφεια..εχεις αγχωδη διαταραχη κ ειναι λογικο μετα απο οσα περασες..συμβουλεψου εναν καλο γιατρο ..εννοω ψυχιατρο να σε βοηθησει..συνηθως δινουν αντικταθλιπτικο κ ολα ειναι παρελθον..ολα θα πανε καλα..εγω παιρνω το αντικαταθλιπτικο μου κ εχω μια φυσιολογικοτατη ζωη..αν θες μπορεις να το συνδυασεις κ με ψυχοθεραπεια..σιγουρα ομως ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν πρεπει να αφησεις...



Boom εχω παει σε ψυχιατρο και κανω ψυχοθεραπεια.Εχω βοηθηθει παρα πολυ.Απλα εχτες επαθα κριση με ολα τα αρχικα συμπτωματα και ηταν πολυ εντονο ολο αυτο...Γι αυτο πηρα κ την αποφαση να γραψω την εμπειρια μου εδω σ αυτο το φορουμ.Δε μου εδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικο παρολο που του ζητησα αν απαιτηθει να μου προτεινει καποιο απλα μου ειπε οταν θα ερχονται ολα αυτα να περνω ενα ζαναξακι των 0,25

----------


## aeolus74

Καλησπέρα!
Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι ένας χωρισμός και μία απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας κοντινού προσώπου αποτελούν τραυματικά γεγονότα που προκαλούν έντονο άγχος και συχνά κρίσεις πανικού εάν το άγχος ξεφύγει από την ικανότητα διαχείρισης. 
Κατά την άποψή μου το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από αυτο που γράφεις:"φοβαμαι μην χαθει η λογικη μου καποια στιγμη κ οι σκεψεις μου γινουν πραξη". Φοβάσαι μήπως χάσεις το έλεγχο του εαυτού σου. Τι προκαλεί όμως ο φόβος σου αυτός; Ο φόβος πολλές φορές μας κάνει να υπερ-συγκεντονόμαστε σε διάφορα άσχετα σωματικά συμπτώματα (τα οποία υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα τα δίναμε σημασία) και τα θεωρούμε ενδείξεις που στηρίζουν τον φόβο μας. Παρερμηνεύοντας λοιπόν τα συμπτώματα αυτά (κάπου εκεί ξεπετάγονται σκέψεις τύπου "τα χάνω"), προκαλούμε πρόσθετο άγχος το οποίο πρόσθετο άγχος προκαλεί νέα σωματικά συμπτώματα (ζαλάδα, δύσπνοια κλ) και αυτά με την σειρά τους περισσότερο φόβο....και κάπως έτσι δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος που ενισχύεται συνεχώς και καταλήγει σε κρίση πανικού. Το ότι κάνεις θεραπεία είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Βοηθάει πολύ στις περιπτώσεις αυτές η διερεύνηση των σκέψεων που συνδέονται με το φόβο σου.

----------


## jule

> Καλησπέρα!
> Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι ένας χωρισμός και μία απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας κοντινού προσώπου αποτελούν τραυματικά γεγονότα που προκαλούν έντονο άγχος και συχνά κρίσεις πανικού εάν το άγχος ξεφύγει από την ικανότητα διαχείρισης. 
> Κατά την άποψή μου το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από αυτο που γράφεις:"φοβαμαι μην χαθει η λογικη μου καποια στιγμη κ οι σκεψεις μου γινουν πραξη". Φοβάσαι μήπως χάσεις το έλεγχο του εαυτού σου. Τι προκαλεί όμως ο φόβος σου αυτός; Ο φόβος πολλές φορές μας κάνει να υπερ-συγκεντονόμαστε σε διάφορα άσχετα σωματικά συμπτώματα (τα οποία υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα τα δίναμε σημασία) και τα θεωρούμε ενδείξεις που στηρίζουν τον φόβο μας. Παρερμηνεύοντας λοιπόν τα συμπτώματα αυτά (κάπου εκεί ξεπετάγονται σκέψεις τύπου "τα χάνω"), προκαλούμε πρόσθετο άγχος το οποίο πρόσθετο άγχος προκαλεί νέα σωματικά συμπτώματα (ζαλάδα, δύσπνοια κλ) και αυτά με την σειρά τους περισσότερο φόβο....και κάπως έτσι δημιουργείται ένας φαύλος κύκλος που ενισχύεται συνεχώς και καταλήγει σε κρίση πανικού. Το ότι κάνεις θεραπεία είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Βοηθάει πολύ στις περιπτώσεις αυτές η διερεύνηση των σκέψεων που συνδέονται με το φόβο σου.


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.Κοιτα θεωρω φυσιολογικο να φοβαται ενας ανθρωπος αυτου του ειδους σκεψεις.Οταν περναει απο το μυαλο σου να κανεις κακο στον εαυτο σου χωρις προφανη λογο και αιτια ,λες γιατι σκεφτομαι ετσι?εγω δε θελω τιποτα απο ολα αυτα?Κι επειδη οι σκεψεις αγγιζουν το οριο της παρανποιας ξερω αυριο μεθαυριο τι θα ξημερωσει?Λογικο θεωρω οτι ειναι αυτο και το ιδιο μου ειπε κ ο ψυχοθεραπευτης. Απο οταν επαθε αυτο η μανα μου πολυ συχνα ειχα πιασει τον εαυτο μου να φοβαται μην τυχον κ παθει το ιδιο λογω κληρονομικοτητας κτλ.Επισης στο σοι υπαρχουν πολλα περιστατικα.Η μανα της μανας μου(γιαγια) τα ιδια,η αδερφη της γιαγιας τα ιδια,η πρωτη ξαδερφη της μανας μου τα ιδια μεγαλωσα σε ενα περιβαλλον που παντα ακουγα τα γονιδια,η κληρονομικοτητα,η φλεβα και αλλες τετοιες γενικευμενες μαλακιες που αναπαραγονταν ελαφρα τη καρδια χωρις κανενα υποβαθρο και λογικη εξηγηση.Ισως ειναι αυτο το οτι απο πολυ μικρη ειχα μεσα την αμφιβολια κ φοβο αυτο ξερω κι εγω?Ισως 2 μηνες που μπαινοβγαινα στο ψυχιατρειο με οοολα αυτα τα περιστατικα που ειδα επηρεαστηκα ακομη πιο πολυ.Ξερω κι εγω!

----------


## anxious4ever

κ μενα η μανα μου υποφερει απο τα ιδια με μενα...κ παιρνει κ αυτη αντικταθλιπτικο..οσοι υποφερουν απο αυτα ..φοβουνται την τρελλα..τις σκεψεις κ ολα..σε διαβεβαιωνβ οτι τιποτα κακο παραπανω δεν θα συμβει..μεχρι εκει παει το θεμα..συνεχισε τον ψυχολογο σου κ καποια στιγμη ολα αυτα θα χασουν το σθενος τους..

----------


## aeolus74

Συμφωνώ ότι είναι φυσιολογικο να φοβαται ενας ανθρωπος αυτου του ειδους σκεψεις απο την στιγμή που τις κάνει. Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι το γιατί κάποιος σκέφτεται εμμονικά τέτοια πράγματα και όχι το αν ο φόβος που προκαλούν αυτές οι σκέψεις είναι κάτι το φυσιολογικό ή όχι. Στο περιβάλλον σου υπήρξαν όπως γράφεις αρκετά περιστατικά από συγγενικά πρόσωπα, γεγονός που ενισχύει την πεποίθηση ότι πρόκειται για κληρονομικότητα και συνεπώς οι πιθανότητες να συμβούν όλα αυτά σε εσένα είναι αυξημένες. Πόσο πολύ το πιστεύες αυτό?

----------


## jule

> Συμφωνώ ότι είναι φυσιολογικο να φοβαται ενας ανθρωπος αυτου του ειδους σκεψεις απο την στιγμή που τις κάνει. Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι το γιατί κάποιος σκέφτεται εμμονικά τέτοια πράγματα και όχι το αν ο φόβος που προκαλούν αυτές οι σκέψεις είναι κάτι το φυσιολογικό ή όχι. Στο περιβάλλον σου υπήρξαν όπως γράφεις αρκετά περιστατικά από συγγενικά πρόσωπα, γεγονός που ενισχύει την πεποίθηση ότι πρόκειται για κληρονομικότητα και συνεπώς οι πιθανότητες να συμβούν όλα αυτά σε εσένα είναι αυξημένες. Πόσο πολύ το πιστεύες αυτό?



Πλεον ολα ειναι ξεκαθαρα και δεν πιστευω ουτε σε κληρονομικοτητες ουτε σε γονιδια.Απλα υπηρχαν μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα που τα πιστευα και οι πεποιθησεις μου αυτες καταγραφηκαν στο υποσυνειδητο μου.Ολα ηταν σε χειμερια ναρκη ωσπου η μητερα μου επαθε αυτο.Υποθετω ετσι?Και τοτε η φουσκα εσπασε και οτι ειχα μεσα μου τοοοοσα χρονια απο εμπειριες παρομοιες και βιωματα ηρθαν στην επιφανεια.Αυτο δινω εγω σαν εξηγηση και ο ψυχολογος μου αυτο ειπε.Το καλοκαιρι επαθες <<δυστηχημα>> και τωρα χρειαζεται χρονος αποκαταστασης.Δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου να το ξεπερασει κ να διαχειριστει αναλογα.Μεχρι πριν επισκεφτω τον ειδικο ειχα πειστει κι εγω μεσα μου οτι κατι ειχα.Σε συνδυασμο ολων αυτων ο υποσυνειδητος νους που εχει καταγραψει οοοολα αυτα απο μικρο παιδι θελει επανεκπαιδευση και ειναι φυσιολογικο μου ειπε να σκεφτεσαι ολα αυτα.
Υπαρχει ο υποσυνειδητος νους που ειναι καταγεγραμμενες ολα τα βιωματα και οι πεποιθησεις μας και ο συνειδητος νους.
Μονο που ο υποσυνειδητος νους ειναι ισχυροτερος ολων!!!Οποτε επανεκπαιδευση του υποσυνειδητου νου,απαλλαγη απο πεποιθησεις τετοιας φυσεως,ψυχοθεραπεια για αυτοβελτιωση και ολα θα πανε καλα!!!Ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

> Υπαρχει ο υποσυνειδητος νους που ειναι καταγεγραμμενες ολα τα βιωματα και οι πεποιθησεις μας και ο συνειδητος νους.
> Μονο που ο υποσυνειδητος νους ειναι ισχυροτερος ολων!!!Οποτε επανεκπαιδευση του υποσυνειδητου νου,απαλλαγη απο πεποιθησεις τετοιας φυσεως,ψυχοθεραπεια για αυτοβελτιωση και ολα θα πανε καλα!!!Ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη!!!



Μου εδωσες και εμενα αισιοδοξια, να σαι καλα !!! :):):)

----------


## aeolus74

> Πλεον ολα ειναι ξεκαθαρα και δεν πιστευω ουτε σε κληρονομικοτητες ουτε σε γονιδια.Απλα υπηρχαν μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα που τα πιστευα και οι πεποιθησεις μου αυτες καταγραφηκαν στο υποσυνειδητο μου.Ολα ηταν σε χειμερια ναρκη ωσπου η μητερα μου επαθε αυτο.Υποθετω ετσι?Και τοτε η φουσκα εσπασε και οτι ειχα μεσα μου τοοοοσα χρονια απο εμπειριες παρομοιες και βιωματα ηρθαν στην επιφανεια.Αυτο δινω εγω σαν εξηγηση και ο ψυχολογος μου αυτο ειπε.Το καλοκαιρι επαθες <<δυστηχημα>> και τωρα χρειαζεται χρονος αποκαταστασης.Δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου να το ξεπερασει κ να διαχειριστει αναλογα.Μεχρι πριν επισκεφτω τον ειδικο ειχα πειστει κι εγω μεσα μου οτι κατι ειχα.Σε συνδυασμο ολων αυτων ο υποσυνειδητος νους που εχει καταγραψει οοοολα αυτα απο μικρο παιδι θελει επανεκπαιδευση και ειναι φυσιολογικο μου ειπε να σκεφτεσαι ολα αυτα.
> Υπαρχει ο υποσυνειδητος νους που ειναι καταγεγραμμενες ολα τα βιωματα και οι πεποιθησεις μας και ο συνειδητος νους.
> Μονο που ο υποσυνειδητος νους ειναι ισχυροτερος ολων!!!Οποτε επανεκπαιδευση του υποσυνειδητου νου,απαλλαγη απο πεποιθησεις τετοιας φυσεως,ψυχοθεραπεια για αυτοβελτιωση και ολα θα πανε καλα!!!Ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη!!!


Προσωπικά είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά γιατί φαίνεται ότι έχεις κάνει αρκετή δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου και μπράβο γι' αυτό. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## jule

> Προσωπικά είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά γιατί φαίνεται ότι έχεις κάνει αρκετή δουλειά με τον εαυτό σου και μπράβο γι' αυτό. Καλή συνέχεια!


Προσπαθωωωω πολυ....Δεν τα καταφερνω παντα με επιτυχια,απογοητευομαι,πελ αγωνω,ηρεμω ξανα παλι απ την αρχη.
Ξεκιναω με θετικη σκεψη το καθετι.ΠΧ Ειμαι καλα,ειμαι ασφαλης,το ξερω οτι κ αυτο δε θα με πειραξει,υπαρχει κατι σε ολο αυτο που ειναι για το υπερτατο καλο μου.Εχει κατι να με μαθει,κατι να με διδαξει.Μην ανησυχεις,ολα εινα καλα.....Απλως χρειαζεσαι κ αλλη εξασκηση...
Η οταν ερχεται καποια σκεψη που δεν κ μου χρειαζεται,απαντω δυνατα η απο μεσα μου:Σευχαριστω που μου το υπενθυμιζεις,δεν χρειαζομαι πλεον αυτη τη πληροφορια.Αντι γι αυτη κρατα οτι ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος που τον χρειαζεται αυτος ο κοσμος για να γινει καλυτερος και ωωωωπ ηρεμω.Πραγματικα πιανει απλα θελει πολυ υπομονη κ προσπαθεια κ την ωρα που κατακλυζεσαι απο σκεψεις να εχεις ψυχραιμια να το κανεις,Εγω δεν το καταφερνω παντα.
Ειναι το στοιχημα της ζωης μου ολο αυτο η η επισκεψεις σε ψυχοθεραπευτη <<δανειο ζωης>> γιατι δυστυχως απο την οικογενεια δεν πηρα τιποτα απολυτως μα τιποτα ομως,ουτε αγαπη,ουτε θαλπωρη,ουτε εμψυχωση,ουτε να μαθω ν αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου τιιιιιιποτα τιιποτα τιιιιιιιιιιιποτα.Βρισιες,φ ωνες,ρομπα μας κανανε μπροστα σε αλλους,ξυλο,φτωχια.Προσπαθ  μπας κ θυμηθω κατι καλο αλλα εως τωρα που ειμαι 30 δεν εχω βρει.Η μαλλον ψεμματα!!!!Με εμαθαν πως να μην γινω!!!!Φιλια σε ολους σας!!!

----------


## jule

> Μου εδωσες και εμενα αισιοδοξια, να σαι καλα !!! :):):)


 
Αγαπητε-η μου ξερεις ποοοοοοοοοοσο δυσκολα εχω περασει τους τελευταιους 3 μηνες????Θα σου στειλω κατι να διαβασεις που ισως βοηθησει κι αλλους ανθρωπους....Διαβασε το οπωσδηποτε και πιστεψε σ αυτο!!!



Η δραστηριότητα των γονιδίων μπορεί να αλλάξει. Σύμφωνα με τον δρα Μπρους Λίπτον, η υγεία του σώματος επηρεάζεται από τις σκέψεις που κάνουμε καθημερινά και όχι από τα γονίδια. Αν, σύμφωνα με το καθιερωμένο μοντέλο, οι σκέψεις σου αντικατοπτρίζουν τη χημεία του σώματός σου και αν το νευρικό σου σύστημα διαβάζει και ερμηνεύει το περιβάλλον και μετά ελέγχει τη χημεία του αίματος, τότε μπορείς να αλλάξεις τη μοίρα των κυττάρων σου κυριολεκτικά, αλλάζοντας τη σκέψη σου.

Οι έρευνες του δρα Μπρους Λίπτον δείχνουν ότι αλλάζοντας την αντίληψή σου, το μυαλό σου μπορεί να αλλάξει τη δραστηριότητα των γονιδίων σου και να δημιουργήσει πάνω από 30.000 ποικιλίες προϊόντων από κάθε γονίδιο. Επειδή τα προγράμματα των γονιδίων βρίσκονται στον πυρήνα των κυττάρων, μπορεί κανείς να ξαναγράψει αυτά τα γενετικά προγράμματα αλλάζοντας την χημεία του αίματος.

Με απλά λόγια, αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο που σκεπτόμαστε, αν θέλουμε να θεραπεύσουμε τον καρκίνο.

Ο ρόλος του μυαλού, λέει ο καθηγητής Λίπτον, «είναι να δημιουργεί έναν συνδετικό κρίκο ανάμεσα στις πεποιθήσεις μας και στην πραγματικότητα που βιώνουμε.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το μυαλό σας θα προσαρμόσει τη βιολογία και τη συμπεριφορά του σώματος έτσι ώστε να ταιριάζει με τις πεποιθήσεις σας. Αν σας πουν ότι θα πεθάνετε σε έξι μήνες και το μυαλό σας το πιστέψει, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα πεθάνετε σε έξι μήνες. Αυτή η διαδικασία, που είναι το αποτέλεσμα μιας αρνητικής σκέψης, αποκαλείται “υποβολή nocebo”, και δρα αντίθετα από το placebo, όπου η θεραπεία γίνεται μέσω μιας θετικής σκέψης».

Placebo (πλασίμπο) είναι το εικονικό φάρμακο που σε θεραπεύει επειδή έχεις πειστεί ότι θα σου κάνει καλό. Σύμφωνα με τον καθηγητή Λίπτον, αυτή η δυναμική οδηγεί σε ένα σύστημα που έχει τρία σκέλη:

α) Το μέρος του εαυτού σας που δεν θέλει να πεθάνει (συνειδητός νους).

β) Το κομμάτι του εαυτού σας που επειδή “κουρδίστηκε” από τη γνωμάτευση του γιατρού πιστεύει ότι θα πεθάνει (υποσυνείδητος νους, στον οποίο καταγράφηκε η γνωμάτευση)

γ) Τις χημικές αντιδράσεις που παράγονται στο σώμα (μέσω της χημείας του εγκεφάλου), έτσι ώστε το σώμα να “συμμορφωθεί” με την πεποίθηση που έχει κυριαρχήσει, δηλαδή ότι θα πεθάνετε.

Στο πιο πάνω σύστημα βλέπουμε ότι οι χημικές αντιδράσεις του σώματος υπακούουν στα κελεύσματα του υποσυνείδητου νου. Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει είναι: Τι γίνεται με το μέρος του εαυτού που αρνείται να πεθάνει, τον συνειδητό νου; Δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου τη χημεία του σώματος;

Η απάντηση είναι «όχι». Αλλεπάλληλες έρευνες της νευροεπιστήμης έχουν δείξει ότι το υποσυνείδητο είναι πιο ισχυρό από τον συνειδητό νου και ελέγχει το 95% της ζωής μας.

Με τα λόγια του δρα Λίπτον, «στο υποσυνείδητο βρίσκονται οι βαθύτερες και πιο στέρεες πεποιθήσεις μας. Είναι αυτές οι πεποιθήσεις που ρίχνουν την καθοριστική ψήφο».

Σύμμορφη απειλή

Το υποσυνείδητο (ή υποσυνείδητος νους) είναι το πιο αρχέγονο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας και παίζει βασικό ρόλο στις αποφάσεις που παίρνουμε με τον συνειδητό νου. Σύμφωνα με τον Γιουνγκ, το υποσυνείδητο είναι η μητέρα του συνειδητού.

Το υποσυνείδητο είναι ένας χώρος με τη δική του αυτονομία, οργανωμένος με βάση τις αρχέγονες εικόνες που αποτελούν κοινή κληρονομιά της ανθρωπότητας, δηλαδή τα πρότυπα του συλλογικού ασυνείδητου. Επιπλέον εκεί καταγράφονται όλες οι απωθημένες οδυνηρές σκέψεις, συναισθήματα και παραστάσεις που για διάφορους λόγους δεν συγκεντρώνουν την προσοχή του συνειδητού, επηρεάζουν ωστόσο την ατομική δραστηριότητα του κάθε ανθρώπου.

Το υποσυνείδητο επομένως έχει μεγάλη δύναμη και εκεί καταγράφονται όλες οι πληροφορίες και οι παραστάσεις που έχουμε μέχρι την ηλικία των έξι ετών.

Μέχρι την ηλικία αυτή προγραμματίζεσαι, λέει ο καθηγητής Λίπτον. Ο συνειδητός νους, που λειτουργεί σαν φίλτρο, δεν έχει ακόμη αναπτυχθεί∙ δεν υπάρχει κριτική σκέψη, επομένως δεχόμαστε και καταγράφουμε, δίχως καμιά αντίσταση ή επεξεργασία, οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει στο περιβάλλον.

Αν για παράδειγμα κάποιο πρεσβύτερο μέλος της οικογένειάς μας παρουσιάσει ένα πρόβλημα υγείας (π.χ. διαβήτη, καρκίνο, Αλτσχάιμερ) αυτό καταγράφεται στο υποσυνείδητό μας, με αποτέλεσμα να πιστεύουμε ότι σε ανάλογη ηλικία θα εμφανίσουμε κι εμείς, λόγω κληρονομικότητας, παρόμοια ασθένεια.

Τέτοιες καταγραφές αποτελούν σύμμορφες απειλές και δρουν σαν ωρολογιακή βόμβα, απειλώντας να ανατινάξουν στον αέρα την υγεία του σώματος.

Η κληρονομικότητα δεν ισχύει

Όπως εξηγεί ο δρ. Λίπτον, ανάλογα με το πώς είναι προγραμματισμένος ο υποσυνείδητος νους, θα αντιδράσουν τα γονίδια που ελέγχουν την υγεία του σώματος.

Όταν ήταν καθηγητής, ο δρ. Λίπτον δίδασκε στους φοιτητές του την κλασική θέση της βιολογίας, ότι δηλαδή οι παράγοντες που εξασφαλίζουν την κληρονομικότητα είναι τα χρωμοσώματα, αλλά προπάντων τα γονίδια.

Την εποχή εκείνη έκανε έρευνες πάνω στην ανάπτυξη των μυϊκών κυττάρων στο Ιατρικό Κέντρο του Πανεπιστημίου του Στάνφορντ. Σε ένα πείραμα κλωνοποίησης που έκανε, παρατήρησε πως όταν τα γονίδια εκτίθονταν σε διαφορετικό περιβάλλον, άλλαζαν συμπεριφορά και εκείνα που επρόκειτο να δημιουργήσουν μυς έδιναν οστά, εκείνα που επρόκειτο να δημιουργήσουν οστά έδιναν λιπώδη ιστό κ.ο.κ.

Συνειδητοποίησε τότε πως τα γονίδια δεν είναι προγραμματισμένα in vitro, αλλά in vivo και πιο συγκεκριμένα in vivo mutagenesis, αλληλεπιδρώντας με το περιβάλλον και αντλώντας πληροφορίες από αυτό.

Ανέπτυξε τότε τη θέση ότι δεν ελέγχουν τα γονίδια τα κύτταρα, μέσα στα οποία βρίσκονται, και κατ’ επέκταση την υγεία, αλλά το περιβάλλον και η αντίληψη που σχηματίζει ο νους.

«Όταν πιστεύεις ότι τα γονίδια κυβερνούν τα πάντα στη ζωή, τότε γίνεσαι θύμα τους. Γίνεσαι θύμα της κληρονομικότητάς σου», λέει ο δρ. Λίπτον και συνεχίζει:

Όταν πάρεις υγιή κύτταρα και τα βάλεις σε ένα άρρωστο περιβάλλον, τότε τα κύτταρα θα αρρωστήσουν. Για να τα θεραπεύσεις δεν τους χορηγείς φάρμακα, αλλά τα μεταφέρεις σε ένα υγιές περιβάλλον και τότε θεραπεύονται

----------


## Constantly curious

:D Πραγματι, υλικο για περισυλλογη και συμμορφωση, σε ευχαριστω πολυ που το μοιραστηκες :D

----------


## jule

> :D Πραγματι, υλικο για περισυλλογη και συμμορφωση, σε ευχαριστω πολυ που το μοιραστηκες :D


Παρακαλω να εισαι παντα καλα.Οπως καταλαβαινεις αναλογα με τα βιωματα του καθενος κ το ποσο τα εχει βαλει μεσα του και τα εχει κανει δικα του υπαρχουν κ αναλογα αποτελεσματα.Κατι παρομοιο συνεβη κ σε εμενα.Οταν πρωτο πηγα στο Σταθη ειχα πειστει οτι λογω κληρονομικοτητας ακολουθω τα ιδια των αλλων.Αυτο ειχα σας δεδομενο κ φυσιολογικο εως εκεινη τη στιγμη κ αυτο ηξερα κ εβλεπα παντου γυρω μου να συμβαινει,οποτε ο φοβος μου ηταν τερααστιος.Ο σταθης(ψυχολογος) μου ειπε τα ιδια!!!Δεν υπαρχει κληρονομικοτητα απλα ατομα που ζουν κ μεγαλωνουν σε τετοια περιβαλλοντα εχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να τους συμβουν.
Μετα αρχισα να διαβαζω κ ψαχνω το καθετι.Περισυλλογη οπως ειπες σωστα,θετικη σκεψη,ψυχραιμια,υπομονη που δεν εχω καθολου,θα αποκτησω κ αυτην την αρετη τωρα που θα παει,ευγνωμοσυνη για οοοολα οσα εχουμε,αγαπη στον εαυτο μας και ολα θα πανε καλα σε ολους!!!Εχουμε ολα τα εργαλεια για να βρουμε τον εαυτο μας κ να γινουμε καλυτεροι μεσα απ ολο αυτο.Πιστεψτε το!

----------


## jule

:cool::cool::)

----------


## faihkaps

ki egw etsi pisteuw pws einai ta pragmata,alla h epanekpaideush tou uposuneidhtou kai h apallagh apo palies pepoithhseis pws ginetai? pono se psuxologo?monoi mas den mporoume?

----------


## jule

> ki egw etsi pisteuw pws einai ta pragmata,alla h epanekpaideush tou uposuneidhtou kai h apallagh apo palies pepoithhseis pws ginetai? pono se psuxologo?monoi mas den mporoume?


Αναλογως την ιδιοσυγκρασια του καθενος.Αν εχεις πεισμα και οταν παρεις μια αποφαση την τηρεις τοτε μπορεις να συμβουλευτεις καποιο βιβλιο.Θα σου προτεινα το << η δυναμη ειναι μεσα σου>>
Απλα απιστευτο.Απλα χρειαζεται κ πολυ υπομονη στην αρχη.Σκεψου ποσων χρονων εμπειριες και πεποιθησεις πας να μεταμορφωσεις.Χρειαζεται ψυχραιμια γιατι οτιδηποτε εχεις θαμμενο εκει και ποναει μολις βγει στην επιφανεια θα πονεσεις....

----------


## jule

Ειναι κανεις εδω?Εχει κανεις ορεξη για συζητηση???

----------


## faihkaps

> Αναλογως την ιδιοσυγκρασια του καθενος.Αν εχεις πεισμα και οταν παρεις μια αποφαση την τηρεις τοτε μπορεις να συμβουλευτεις καποιο βιβλιο.Θα σου προτεινα το << η δυναμη ειναι μεσα σου>>
> Απλα απιστευτο.Απλα χρειαζεται κ πολυ υπομονη στην αρχη.Σκεψου ποσων χρονων εμπειριες και πεποιθησεις πας να μεταμορφωσεις.Χρειαζεται ψυχραιμια γιατι οτιδηποτε εχεις θαμμενο εκει και ποναει μολις βγει στην επιφανεια θα πονεσεις....


prospathw tous teleutaious mhnes kanontas EFT kai alla parakolouthontas kapoia video sto youtube...s'euxaristw polu gia thn sumvoulh sou tha koitaksw na to parw to vivlio,apo poies ekdoseis einai?esu pws eisai ?kalutera?

----------


## jule

> prospathw tous teleutaious mhnes kanontas EFT kai alla parakolouthontas kapoia video sto youtube...s'euxaristw polu gia thn sumvoulh sou tha koitaksw na to parw to vivlio,apo poies ekdoseis einai?esu pws eisai ?kalutera?


Εγω πηγα τη τριτη στο Σταθη κ του ζητησα υποστηριξη με med.Ηταν επιφυλακτικος και οχι τοσο προθυμος να μου δωσει καθως θεωρει πως δεν το χρειαζομαι απλα του τονισα οτι επειδη μεγαλωνω μονη μου ενα αγορακι 5 χρονων κ η καθημερινοτητα ειναι δυσκολη και μονο γι αυτο μου εδωσε την ελαχιστη δυνατη δοση που μπορει να λαβει ενας ενηλικας απο το Cipralex 10mg 1 την ημερα.Με καθυσηχασε πως δεν ειναι εθιστικο,ουτε δυνατο φαρμακο απλα θα σε βοηθησει να ανταπεξερχομαι στην καθημερινοτητα μου κ σε συνδυασμο με τη ψυχοθεραπεια να εχουμε τα μεγιστα αποτελεσματα...Αν καποιος εχει εμπειρια απο αυτο το βοηθημα πολυ ευχαριστως να μου πει.

----------


## souno

> Boom εχω παει σε ψυχιατρο και κανω ψυχοθεραπεια.Εχω βοηθηθει παρα πολυ.Απλα εχτες επαθα κριση με ολα τα αρχικα συμπτωματα και ηταν πολυ εντονο ολο αυτο...Γι αυτο πηρα κ την αποφαση να γραψω την εμπειρια μου εδω σ αυτο το φορουμ.Δε μου εδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικο παρολο που του ζητησα αν απαιτηθει να μου προτεινει καποιο απλα μου ειπε οταν θα ερχονται ολα αυτα να περνω ενα ζαναξακι των 0,25


Υπεφερα χρονια απο κρισεις πανικου και ειχα παρει και ξαναξ... ξερεις τι με βοηθησε περισσοτερο? πηγα σε καποιο ψυχοθερπαευτη ο οποιος μου προκαλουσε με γρηγορες ανασεσ κρισεις πανικου στο ιατριο του και μετα με καθοδηγουσε να χρησιμοποιω την ανασα μου για να ηρεμω τον εαυτο μου. Ειχα να ταξιδεψω 18 χρονια διχως χαπι και το εκανα το χειμωνα πρψ\ωτη φορα. Το χαπι απλα βοηθαει να φυγει το συμπτωμα αλλα δε σου λυνει το προβλημα....πρεπει να παψεις να φοβασε και οπως με ολα ο καλυτερος τροπος ειναι να το κανεις ξανα και ξανα. Οι ανασες παντα βοηθανε....παντα!!!!! το χαπι ειναι προσωρινη λυση αλλα το θεμα παραμενει

----------


## Anna137

> Εγω πηγα τη τριτη στο Σταθη κ του ζητησα υποστηριξη με med.Ηταν επιφυλακτικος και οχι τοσο προθυμος να μου δωσει καθως θεωρει πως δεν το χρειαζομαι απλα του τονισα οτι επειδη μεγαλωνω μονη μου ενα αγορακι 5 χρονων κ η καθημερινοτητα ειναι δυσκολη και μονο γι αυτο μου εδωσε την ελαχιστη δυνατη δοση που μπορει να λαβει ενας ενηλικας απο το Cipralex 10mg 1 την ημερα.Με καθυσηχασε πως δεν ειναι εθιστικο,ουτε δυνατο φαρμακο απλα θα σε βοηθησει να ανταπεξερχομαι στην καθημερινοτητα μου κ σε συνδυασμο με τη ψυχοθεραπεια να εχουμε τα μεγιστα αποτελεσματα...Αν καποιος εχει εμπειρια απο αυτο το βοηθημα πολυ ευχαριστως να μου πει.


Είσαι καλύτερα τώρα κορίτσι μου? Το έκοψες το cipralex?

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση - διαρκές σπάμ σε διάφορα θέματα, με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο.

----------

